
4,600 Expected to Be Deported for Using Fraudulent Experience Letters - colawars
https://www.rnlawgroup.com/news/797-4-600-nonimmigrants-expected-to-be-deported-for-using-fraudulent-experience-letters
======
throwa244234
(WARNING: This is a socio-political meta rant.)

Alas, the 'jugadification' of India, in the face of fickle extractive
governance systems (incl. the current one) over from the past 1000 years, has
led to a situation where rules are essentially seen as another imperial
imposition, meant simply to be overcome, either by hook or crook.

Not that I blame them - the Indian constitution itself is almost entirely
based on the Govt. of India act, which at the time was meant to 'seal' India's
fate as an imperial plunder house (unlike those with White settlers). It shows
too - reading the case judgments, even those of the Supreme Court in Delhi,
just shows how alien these systems truly are in India (even after _this_ many
years). Of course the fact that it's all done in his master's 'imperial
tongue', doesn't help.

~~~
bzb3
Everything is the white man's fault.

------
bzb3
It is mindboggling how shitty everything around these companies are. Anybody
with 10 minutes of time can clearly see how fake they are. And they didn't
even try to keep low profile; they got into the top 10 of producers of those
experience letters. What did they expect would happen?

